
Where the STEM Jobs Are (and Where They Aren’t) - breck
https://www.nytimes.com/2017/11/01/education/edlife/stem-jobs-industry-careers.html?_r=0
======
HarryHirsch
The situation is probably less immediately dire than the numbers would suggest
- most graduates of science programs at second-tier colleges chose their
program with the goal of getting into a medicine or allied healthcare program,
these are graduate degrees in the US.

That said, it's a mess. These undergraduate programs tend to teach to the
test, the curriculum has little relevance to what shows up in the nursing
program, and when there is a conflict between learning and GPA the GPA always
wins.

And then there's the added student debt and missing earnings from the
undergraduate program. Some universities have instituted BA/MD joint-degree
seven-year programs. These are the future, change can't come soon enough.

------
DrScump
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15607399](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15607399)

37+ points

